# Broke a Milwaukee M18 drilling hole - pictures - feedback requested



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi all, 
I bought a new Milwaukee Fuel 18 volt 1/2 drill about two weeks ago, mounted to a clam plate, and a brand new 8 inch auger with brand new Mora blades, very sharp. . Used it last week, drilled 11-12 holes, worked great. Yesterday I went to use it, and it cracked the casting on the Milwaukee M18 on THE FIRST HOLE i DRILLED! I was bummed...drove 1.5 hrs to a lake I had researched, and it broke after the first hole. Question for you folks: 1). Should I replace with a Milwaukee Hammer Drill? Are they built stronger than a standard M18? Or should I go to another brand? For reference, I had the drill on "1" setting (there is a clickable switch to go to 1 or 2), and I had it on "direct drill" mode.....I had it on 16 last week, and it kept clicking away on the clutches, so I put on direct drill....What did I do wrong to have this thing fail? My buddy seems to think it failed "when I let off on the trigger"....I"m thinking it broke as I neared the bottom of the hole, it seemed to want to "catch" and bind up as I was nearly through the hole. Please provide any and all feedback...I like this electric setup, I thought Milwaukee was the toughest out there, I guess not...




























Milwaukee were the toughest out there, but I guesse not.


----------



## Greene.env (Jan 22, 2016)

Rigid 18v 4.0 amp


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

I should note the Milwaukee model I broke is the 2691-22. Is the hammer drill M2704-20 any stronger?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Most hammer drills will be stronger because they have to work harder .The damage to yours can happen by just dropping it a few feet on the floor if it hits just right .Been there .


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Chinesium...

Just like a metal, only softer!


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

I used a DeWalt hammer drill for 4-5 years with a 6" auger and I used it for work. I think your putting to much pressure on the drills. There not designed for all that torque. Jmo. I don't understand why buy the drill,plate, and auger when you can buy gas one for the same money. I've had a jiffy propane since they came out with no issues. Good luck and watch that last inch of ice.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Buy a Makita. I use drill in and industrial setting. My guys eat up Milwaukee and DeWalt drill in a month. I have Makitas that at 3-4 years old.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Out-N-About said:


> I should note the Milwaukee model I broke is the 2691-22. Is the hammer drill M2704-20 any stronger?


That's half the drill that the 2704 is, that's exactly why whenever someone pops up on here with "what drill do I buy", 5 people say 2704-22.

500 inch lbs of torque compared to 1100.


----------



## tmitchell2889 (Oct 17, 2016)

I use a dewalt, going through 12+ inches with a 6" Eskimo no problem. Have yet to kill the battery. Exact model/battery:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DR90MM6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7TECPG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

hawgeye said:


> Buy a Makita. I use drill in and industrial setting. My guys eat up Milwaukee and DeWalt drill in a month. I have Makitas that at 3-4 years old.


Not one single mechanic in our shop uses anything else. Makita that is. They work and they last.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Hammer drill, hammer drill, hammer drill...

Direct mode, not hammer mode.

When the drill is turning and you let off the trigger, the drill mechanism stops right now. The auger will want to keep spinning and if any slop in the attachment, it will slam when it catches up to the stopped drill motor. When new, even with an 8" auger, it would nearly pull me through the ice. That's one place the clam plate helps. Also easier to clear the hole with the plate and lay it on the ice with the drill protected and out of slush and snow. No gas spillage or flooding on its side either. Mine is a bit slower this year as I've worn through the blades and need to replace them finally. Always take a spare battery, but never had to change it yet. Not much louder than hand drilling, without a gas motor running, too.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't bail on Milwaukee. They are hands down the number one drill for cutting ice. Their batteries don't drop charge in the cold.

Milwaukee m18 fuel Hammer drill is the only way to go. They have metal gears and a lot tougher. Dewalt or any other brand for that matter will fall just like yours did. If it's not a hammer drill. *Hammer drills* are the key to longevity.

I sent you a pm.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Check out the Milwaukee mud drill it’s heavy duty built for mixing mud paint very powerfull they ain’t cheap


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hilti USA drills are second to none. You know the saying you get what you pay for. Just wish I could afford one. They made any Milwaukee, Makita or Snap-on drill I ever owned feel like junk


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Mr. Botek said:


> Not one single mechanic in our shop uses anything else. Makita that is. They work and they last.


They are the best. That's why I use them too. Never had any problems with my makita's.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

the m-18 milwallkee fuel 2704-22 is the one they reccomend for the kdrill and u dont need the clam plate


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with everyone saying get the 2704. Milwaukee will warranty the compact one you broke. Keep it for around the house use and get the full size Fuel for ice fishing.


----------



## Mathews Man (Dec 19, 2007)

get the Fuel...no question...i have one on a k-drill...thing is ridiculous...drilled 60+ holes, 7-8 inches of ice, on one battery..i did countless hours of research, nothing compares


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I've been using DeWalt 12 volts with variable torque to do this for going on 15 years. The worst I have done is to torch the variable speed rheostat.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mathews Man said:


> get the Fuel...no question...i have one on a k-drill...thing is ridiculous...drilled 60+ holes, 7-8 inches of ice, on one battery..i did countless hours of research, nothing compares


Agreed, I have the 2704 model with 3 5amp hour batteries and have yet to go through two of them. I Usually end up drilling for three of us, yesterday I drilled 75-100 holes through 10-12” of ice in search of fish and only went through two batteries. No wear shown on the drill yet 2 seasons in.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

My 2 teenage Sons and I have been using the 2704 with a 8 inch Lazer and the M12 half inch drill with a 5 inch Lazer. Believe me this two kids don't give a crap about dad's tools and abuse the crap out of anything I own. All the drill brands people talk about on here are good drills. But unfortunately it always turns into one of those ******* Ford vs Chevy, my dad will beat up you're dad, my dog is bigger than your dog debate. I bought Milwaukee because I like red better than I do yellow or that puke green blue color.


----------



## perchjunkie (Feb 8, 2011)

I need to put together a drill/auger setup together. I have some health problems that make carrying my Jiffy gas auger just not an option. The only drill that I own is a 14v DeWalt. Is there a good auger that I could buy and use this drill? I do't punch too many holes when I fish my max would be 10 -15 holes a day. I just got new lithium batteries for it and I need some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

perchjunkie said:


> I need to put together a drill/auger setup together. I have some health problems that make carrying my Jiffy gas auger just not an option. The only drill that I own is a 14v DeWalt. Is there a good auger that I could buy and use this drill? I do't punch too many holes when I fish my max would be 10 -15 holes a day. I just got new lithium batteries for it and I need some suggestions. Thanks


With no disrespect intended there's multiple threads recommending what is needed and what is the bare minimum, and what has blown up, and the blown up drills are double what you're proposing.

So I guess the answer is out there, and what's also important is the torque along with what volt.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

leadbelly said:


> My 2 teenage Sons and I have been using the 2704 with a 8 inch Lazer and the M12 half inch drill with a 5 inch Lazer. Believe me this two kids don't give a crap about dad's tools and abuse the crap out of anything I own. All the drill brands people talk about on here are good drills. But unfortunately it always turns into one of those ******* Ford vs Chevy, my dad will beat up you're dad, my dog is bigger than your dog debate. I bought Milwaukee because I like red better than I do yellow or that puke green blue color.


I just got the M12 Fuel 1/2" chuck hammer drill. I've been wondering how it would handle the auger. It's lighter than my M18 with a 9AH battery for sure but it doesn't have the hammer drill handle.


----------



## walleyechris62 (Apr 2, 2014)

This is the best drill out over a 1000 lb of torque!! 
https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XPH07TB


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This is not my current setup but I run something similar. I now have a DeWalt 12V drill with 3 torque settings and use a similar setup wired to a car start battery. Will drill tons of holes.





  








battery_pack




__
Steve


__
Jan 10, 2010


__
fishing
ice
michigan


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

I would never use an 8" auger with any direct drive drill. Too much torque required. Thats why all the electric augers ( ION, strikemaster use gear reduction housings to maximize cutting power with reasonable strain and lower battery drain.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Couldn’t be happier with my Milwaukee and 20 year old 6” Lazer. Now in my fourth year with this setup. Same two batteries and same blades!!! Lol. Shrubby


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

woodie slayer said:


> the m-18 milwallkee fuel 2704-22 is the one they reccomend for the kdrill and u dont need the clam plate


To the OP, you can see a theme to this thread, lots of 2704-22 recommendations with no complaints. Yes, they are pricey, there is a reason why, that thing is a beast, won't break and with both batteries charged will drill holes all day.

When drilling holes, only use Drill mode (not screw or hammer) and set to low speed 1. With my kdrill, it drills 1 inch a second with no down force.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

NittanyDoug said:


> I just got the M12 Fuel 1/2" chuck hammer drill. I've been wondering how it would handle the auger. It's lighter than my M18 with a 9AH battery for sure but it doesn't have the hammer drill handle.


. I just have the regular M12 half inch. You're hammer drill would be stronger.. I can use mine with either with either my 6 inch or 5 inch lazer. I just have the 4 amp hour battery. Yesterday I drilled about 12 holes through about 8 inches of ice and it still had 3 bars showing. That was with the 5 inch Lazer. Wich has a pretty aggressive bite


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> the m-18 milwallkee fuel 2704-22 is the one they reccomend for the kdrill and u dont need the clam plate


Yes, get rid of that stupid clam plate. :lol:


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

I find it hilarious that so many people are bothered by others using a clam plate. There are a few reasons why some people choose to use them. Is it necessary? No, but neither is the drill.


----------



## BUBBA340 (Dec 27, 2013)

TreeDizzle said:


> I find it hilarious that so many people are bothered by others using a clam plate. There are a few reasons why some people choose to use them. Is it necessary? No, but neither is the drill.


I took my plate off so it would fit into my one man shanty better, then like the graceful person I am I kicked the battery end of the drill into the ice hole dunking the battery. After that I put the plate back on...


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> Yes, get rid of that stupid clam plate. :lol:


Hey now...lol


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I not only paired mine with a clam plate, I paired it with the geared clam plate. I’m drilling 8” holes with my Milwaukee all day for multiple people through 10-12” of ice all well keeping my drill out of the snow and putting les strain on the drill. Bring on the hate!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

TreeDizzle said:


> I find it hilarious that so many people are bothered by others using a clam plate. There are a few reasons why some people choose to use them. Is it necessary? No, but neither is the drill.


How is the drill not necessary? Spud bar for life!?!


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

Duck-Hunter said:


> How is the drill not necessary? Spud bar for life!?!


I believe ice fisherman have been using manual hand augers for decades and they have managed.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Duck-Hunter said:


> How is the drill not necessary? Spud bar for life!?!


Of the 12 guys I fish with, all but me and 1 other guy use needle bars as they have for 40 years. They always tease me about my power auger and still call me Vexilar because I'm the only one with a fish finder. They catch as many or more fish than me.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

I’ve gotten the same drill and kdrill. I just noticed when it is very cold it likes to stutter alittle but drills the hole


----------



## straightShot (Jul 30, 2007)

There have been some issues with the Milwaukee 2704. Myself and others have had the housing break where the side handle attaches. From what I've heard from others, it seems to happen with new 2704s. People with previous years' models have not had this problem.


----------

